# 30th Anniversary Guessing Comp!



## Quicksilver (Feb 22, 2006)

As we all know it's Apple computers 30th anniversary on the 1st of April 2006. 

What will steve announce? will it be a new product? will it be a new iPod, software or hardware? will it be anything at all? What do you think?


*Winner recieves:*
1 x 1 year macosx email account valued at $9.95 (my shout!)


*Competition Notes:*
The first most accurate and defined guess will be the winner.
This competition must be approved by the mods or by admin before being activated.
There can only be one winner.
All entries end on March 25th. To enter simply become a FREE registered member of macosx.com and guess what Apple will release or announce on or for the 1st of April 2006 by replying your answer in this thread by March 25th 2006.
Admin/mods have the right to cancel/change or disqualify this competition any time or if certian unforseen circumstances take effect.

Have Fun!


Mods/Admin please let me know how I pay for this if approved.

.


----------



## Brian Hall (Feb 22, 2006)

Intel powered iPod.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 22, 2006)

well, let me be tha first to guess.  i say that we'll be lucky to even have the anniversary mentioned on apple's hompage, like when rosa parks died.  i don't think there will be anything new.  so thats what i say, just a different hopepage for the day.

-edit-well second then, darn mr. hall posting at the same time.


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

Only to have said it: The Mac tablet computer. Could be called iPad or MacPod... Either way: If it's a tablet form factor, I win.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 22, 2006)

I was going to say something but remembered that it would be a bad idea and i could lose my job (even though i know nothing @_@)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 22, 2006)

Ehhh... ummm... a special-edition release of a computer (like the TAM but successful), most likely an iMac, but I'm not sticking to that -- could be a PowerBook, PowerMac, Intel "Mac Pro", etc.

Just a guess.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 22, 2006)

Approved. Ill toss in a shirt as well.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2006)

in response to fryke's sweeping statement, i beleive it's going to be hardware.  if it's hardware, i win.


----------



## sirstaunch (Feb 23, 2006)

I think another duel powered intel mac  i win


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 23, 2006)

good one , but if its a Tablet fryke may win because his guess would be more accurate and defined. 

remember the first most "accurate" and "defined" guess will be the winner. good call though... 

Hardware may be accurate but may not as defined as lets say a tablet mac.


.


----------



## aaike (Feb 23, 2006)

What about a MacBook Pro Duo (cfr. Powerbook Duo) with a docking station...


----------



## Mike Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

A Home entertainment package


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2006)

Special Edition iPods engraved with 30 years of Apple on them.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but it would be nice to see them release a Mac mini in the form factor of the original Macintosh, complete with 9" screen and whatnot (but with the latest technologies and ports).


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2006)

That would REALLY be nice, nixgeek!  ... They could even make it a black/white screen! Of course, you'd use it with an external monitor most of the time, but only for fun... Hmm... Maybe it'd be much too freakish an idea...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, it could be a mix of what the Color Classic had (sans crippled badness, unless we're talking about the CCII).  Something that mixes the old of the Compact Macs with the new of the current lineup (yes, that includes a color screen ).


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

And if you want to talk about freakish ideas....


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

Or even worse...


OK, that's it for me.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, since this is event is about *Apple*'s anniversary, not the Mac's, I'm going to say that it will not be Mac related. But since Apple started as a computer company, any anniversary really ought to be centered around computers.

Therefore, I believe Apple will announce the death of the Mac. No, I don't think they'll be adopting Windows. Instead, they will announce the Apple IV (that means _four_, not some kind of intravenous computing experience....although come to think of it, that would be pretty awesome). The Apple IV, like the Apple III, will come with a built-in printer. Also like the Apple III, it will lack a GUI. Apple will be going back to their roots after 30 years, and that means back to the command line. But it will be the command line done _right_.

To start with, Apple will introduce a new kind of keyboard, to make using the command line more efficient than ever before. Steve Jobs will explain how our keyboard hasn't changed in however-many decades despite the fact that the way we use it is completely different now than it was back then. (There will be absolutely no acknowledgment of Dvorak keyboards. Fans of that the Dvorak design will be implicitly urged to take a hike and quit their bitchin'.) The keyboards will be wall-mountable.

In addition to the new keyboard, Apple will improve the command-line interface by introducing multi-colored text, a first in the world of CLIs. Apple will preview some new TV spots highlighting this aspect of the new computers.

They will have some graphs comparing productivity levels among different systems. Mac OS X will be the baseline, at 1.0 productivity per dollar, whereas the new Apple IV  using the multi-colored command line interface powered by the revolutionary new wall-mounted keyboard  will clock in at a whopping *2.4 productivities per dollar*. That's more than _twice as productive_ as a G5 Quad running Mac OS X Tiger. (Naturally Windows will also be on the list, with a rating of 0.24.)

That just about covers it, I think. You heard it here first.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

Any mockups (heavy on the _mock_) of this Apple IV, Mikuro?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry, nix, its been done before.  didn't you see this in the other forum we visit?
http://www.destruc.tv/minitosh.php
although, i'd rather have a color screen then black and while.  can you imagine 1600*1200 on a 14in screen?  that would be awsome!::ha:: but if they do that, i don't think it'll be a classic form factor, but the lisa form factor.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2006)

I know, but I'm talking about something from Apple, not from hardware hackers.  Plus, this is using the black and white screen instead of a color screen (a la CC) which was what I was hoping for. 

I was thinking something that basically took the components from the mini and integrated them into the casing, not fitting a fully working Mac mini in the shell of a Classic Mac.


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2006)

Hm... I still have a Colour Classic lying around here... Its Trinitron tube is able to do 640*480, I hear...  ... With a Mac mini inside, maybe that'd make a nice iTunes station in a lounge, where people could choose the songs/playlists themselves.  The "Mac DJ".


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2006)

AirTunes (in Airport Express) will eventually be upgraded into VideoTunes (and more video from DVD, Quicktime, iTunes). It is something that makes prefect sense to me. If this doesn't happen this year, then something like this WILL happen in the future.


----------



## jhawk28 (Feb 24, 2006)

Intel based Mac Mini

Joshua


----------



## georgelien (Feb 24, 2006)

My guess is an iMac-like 30th Anniversary Apple Computer with color alternative casing--meaning that users can pick any color for his or her computers--as easy as changing the desktop background.

Remember the patent Apple issued a few months back for this feature.

Okay, I win.

^_^


----------



## georgelien (Feb 24, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> And if you want to talk about freakish ideas....



Hey, the Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh rocked!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

georgelien said:
			
		

> Hey, the Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh rocked!




I've used it before......not very impressed with it.  It was basically the Power Mac 5500 shoved into a pretty case and given a ridiculous price.  Meh...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 25, 2006)

you mean, like a G4 Cube?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, the G4 cube didn't cost about $10,000 when it was released. 

The nice thing about the TAM was that if you paid the 10K for it, the TAM was shipped to you in a limo and a person in a tuxedo would set up the TAM for you.

This is according the http://www.apple-history.com. 

Actually, I wouldn't mind owning a G4 cube.  I came close to buying one once.  The only complaint for me was the cosmetic cracking that would take place, but other than that I thought it was a cool system.  Also consider that this was a G4 system, and not a completely proprietary 603ev system which was what the TAM was.  I'm sure upgrading was an interesting experience on the Cube, but probably nothing compared to the TAM.


----------



## ljocampo (Feb 25, 2006)

My guess would be built in TV to expand their front row methaphor or something to that effect.


----------



## Quietly (Feb 25, 2006)

A Quad Intel 30" Black iMac, 16x Superdrive, 2x500GB HD, ludicrous graphics card, 4GB RAM. Costing some.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

Quietly said:
			
		

> A Quad Intel 30" Black iMac, 16x Superdrive, 2x500GB HD, ludicrous graphics card, 4GB RAM. Costing some.



Good God...the thought of what that would look like makes me shudder.

However, if you're talking about the Power Mac then I think you've got something.


----------



## Quietly (Feb 25, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Good God...the thought of what that would look like makes me shudder.



Big.

And Black.

And very expensive.


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 25, 2006)

A larger version of the widescreen iMac, complete with wall-mounting options, and possibly two built-in speakers. And it'll of course come with bluetooth, IR, and wifi.


----------



## DragonTamer (Feb 26, 2006)

What about all those rumors of Apple being bought by Sony or Intel or whomever? Since Steve has now gone Intel on us (anyone else out there think he should have gone AMD instead?), maybe what they're leading up to is Intel buying out Apple but NOT killing Apple, instead it becomes a subsidiary of Intel (or should that maybe be the OTHER way around?) Just silly speculation here.

On hardware: a 23-inch iMac?
On software: iWork '06 Version 2 with a spreadsheet?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

It's been discussed ad nauseum the reasons Apple didn't go with AMD.  Had they gone with AMD, they would have had supply issues similar with what they had with IBM.  Plus, Apple's main concern was with performance per watt, which was what their *book line desperately needed and something that Intel, not AMD, could provide for them.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 27, 2006)

My guess is a "ten years on" version of the 20th Anniversary Mac, see http://apple-history.com/body.php?page=gallery&model=anniversary&performa=off&sort=date&order=ASC

A 30th Anniversery iMac limited edition. Large (23") screen, two Intel Core Duos, HDTV tuner, and a unique finish and stand (styled after the 20th Anniversary Macintosh's gentle arc footprint, but more modern and large). They will be a limited run, very expensive (over $10k) and all hand delivered by a guy in a tuxedo, just like with the 20th Anniversary edition. 

OK, I know my guess is a longshot, but I may well be close.



> Remember the patent Apple issued a few months back for this feature.



Wow, that was a couple of years ago now I think, but yes, I do remember it. A case that can change its colour based on what the user wants would be the sort of awesome and yet ultimately doomed feature that a limited edition like this would need.


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 27, 2006)

30th anniversary on april fool!?

I'd say maybe a new Apple Logo and a limited ed version of that
missing new ibook or macbook or whatever they will call it.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2006)

ergo proxy said:
			
		

> 30th anniversary on april fool!?
> 
> I'd say maybe a new Apple Logo and a limited ed version of that
> missing new ibook or macbook or whatever they will call it.




Funny you should mention the logo.  Maybe we might see a limited edition Mac (whatever it is) with either the old rainbow Apple logo, or possibly a small version of the original Apple logo (the Newton one).  It's a long shot but who knows!


----------



## chevy (Feb 28, 2006)

Knowing Apple it must be:
1) a new technology
2) have a very high growth rate
3) be a marketing challenge

What about an Apple medical device for elderly people ?


----------



## qwikstreet (Mar 10, 2006)

I doubt this is it, but I'm going to guess the iGame. A portable handheld gaming device.

I rather it be a Newton Rebirth, but I doubt that too.


----------



## mwilkie40 (Mar 25, 2006)

I request compensation for simply starting the original thread. Just a Nano would be sufficient. Gracias.


----------



## mwilkie40 (Mar 25, 2006)

OK OK, since my copyright was a late arriving one, my official guess is the Ipod with built-in wireless connectivity. i.e with a browser built in 802.11g......it's coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akkarin (Mar 25, 2006)

I think a Power Mac just for me. It will compete with the high end Dell Intels going around. Then I am happy as I can buy one. Go look at the Dell high end Specs and you will see what is coming soon. Powered by Intel and I bet a totally new look that will surprise us all - but it will be a tower and not an iMac design.

It might be software over hardware. It could be they have things in the pipeline there also.

While everyone screams iPod I bet it is not, I bet it is in the computing business.

What if it is OSX replaced by vista with Bill Gates as a special guest. Oh how I would laugh; then jump of a bridge.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

whatever it is, it will have its own commercial that causes controversy of some kind.

For Apple's sake, I hope they do release something big like a new iPod or tablet mac. People got so hyped up about the "fun new things" event, they couldn't go through another disappointment!


----------



## sjb2016 (Mar 26, 2006)

And what happens to the e-mail account and t-shirt if nothing is announced?


----------



## Trip (Mar 26, 2006)

sjb2016 said:
			
		

> And what happens to the e-mail account and t-shirt if nothing is announced?



They'll give it to him who guessed that nothing would be released. 
(See page 1)


----------



## macosxuser (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Steve will appear totally nude except for a party hat and a whistle and announce he's running for president.


----------



## Cat (Mar 27, 2006)

iPhone ... *ducks* ... no, seriously, they could do it and the recently publicised patents point in te direction of a handheld device that is more complex than an iPod. So, it could be a NewNewton, smartphone/pda/iPod device, which is easy to use thanks to the touchscreen which emulates "physical" controls like a number pad or a scrollwheel. Like the TAM was an advanced, expensive novelty item, the Thirtieth anniversary ceremonial gadget will also probably be something non-standard, so I don't expect the announcement of "regular" intel PowerMacs or iBooks as special item for the anniversary. No, it will be something quite extraordinary, like the long rumoured iPhone/pda/touchscreen iPod.


----------



## Quietly (Mar 27, 2006)

Why not just go for an all-in-one thing? With all this talk of touch-screen gubbins and the like, they could just pull something out of the hat that does all of these things:

1) "Proper" Video iPod.
2) iPhone
3) iNewton (you see what I did there?)

It'd sit beyond the top end of the iPod range and be called the i-something.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 2, 2006)

so who would be the official winner of this contest, even if there is no prize.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 2, 2006)

macosxuser said:
			
		

> I think Steve will appear totally nude except for a party hat and a whistle and announce he's running for president.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 3, 2006)

Apple has not announced anything for their birthday yet! ok looks like they are not going too... Should we give it a few more days?


HAPPY 30th B'DAY Apple Computers Inc! 



Can the mods or ScottW please let me know how i can shout the winner the prize winnings? how do you prefer payment?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 3, 2006)

april 4 and nothing. well this is awkward.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 4, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> i say that we'll be lucky to even have the anniversary mentioned on apple's hompage, like when rosa parks died.  i don't think there will be anything new.  so thats what i say, just a different hopepage for the day.




i was close  , but don't need another email account, so feel free it issue it to someone else.  i was truly shocked that it didn't even get a mention on the home page.  april fools on us.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 4, 2006)

Apple gave us an 10.4.6 update for their birthday. and i was listening to TWIT earlier today, and all of the first Apple Staff don't think it's all that much of a big deal either....


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 4, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> april fools on us.




Too bad no one's laughing.


----------



## fryke (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve Jobs is. He's in his office with his 6G iPod video (80 GB) watching the high-res version of Lost season 3 and all the while he works happily on a prototype Mac Pro.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs is. He's in his office with his 6G iPod video (80 GB) watching the high-res version of Lost season 3 and all the while he works happily on a prototype Mac Pro.



lol


----------

